# Prague: National Library of Czech Republic



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Absolutely hideous. That color, that shape... uke: And here I thought Czechs knew how to appreciate good architecture.


Czechs? 
This is the Jury: 
Zaha Hadid - Iraqi living in UK
Eva Jiřičná - Czech living in UK
Irene Wiese-von Ofen - German
José Grinberg - Mexican
Petr F. Bílek - Czech
Vlastimil Ježek - Czech
Bohdana Stoklasová - Czech
Tony McLaughlin - Briton
John Eisler - Czech living in New York
Jan Kněžínek - Czech
It's rather international as you can see. Most Czechs in Jury are deputies of National Library.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

More renderings








.







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Phobos said:


> It's a nice fungus!


 You need to review your phylogeny. It's a psychedelic amoeba.


----------



## Peter The Great (Sep 28, 2002)

It looks like God was making a sandwich...and accidentally dropped a slice of cheese.


----------



## sl64 (May 1, 2006)

It might just be the contrarian in me, but I like it. It doesn't look like a building at all, moreso because of the context, but it's certainly memorable.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

what the hell is that piece of shit?

uke:

why don't they just building something more traditional? hell, even build a commie block.


----------



## Van der Rohe (Dec 24, 2002)

it is very controversial. in fact, i'm not sure if i like it, but it is really experimental, innovative. and experiments are important in architecture - they help reaching new functional standards, new materials, new trends.

the new MOMA building in Warsaw (if the Kerez project will be built) will surely fit better in the city structure - but will it cause emotions, will it bring tourists, will it be a sign of the times in which it was built???


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Ok, now I got it. It's a SCAM. It's a fake project devised to make news. All the spotlights will be on its ugliness, and then the Prague administration will come out with the real project. Smart, huh?


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

^^ Well, I have to undeceive you then, it's not a fake, it is winning project of International Architectural Competition 
http://www.nkp.cz/competition_library/ENpodminky.htm

there were 355 projects sent from the whole world, most from Europe, 71 from USA, 10 from Canada, 11 from South America, 3 from Africa, 17 from Japan, 1 from Australia, 1 from New Zealand...

here are the *jury members* 

Ms. Zaha Hadid
Architect 
Great Britain 

Mr. Dominic Perrault
Architect 
UIA representative
France 

Ms. Irene Wiese-von Ofen 
Architect 
UNESCO representative 
Germany

Ms. Eva Jiřičná
Architect 
Great Britain

Mr. José Grinberg
Architect 
Mexico

Mr. Petr Bílek
Architect 
Czech Republic 

Mr. Pavel Bém 
Lord-Mayor of the Capital of Prague
Czech Republic

Mr. Vlastimil Ježek
Director-General of the National Library of the Czech Republic 
Czech Republic

*Deputy jury members* 

Mr. John Eisler 
Architect 
Czech Republic / until 2005 in the USA

Mr. Tony McLaughlin 
Environmental Engineer
Great Britain 

Mr. Jan Kněžínek 
Director of Heritage Department
Municipality of the Capital of Prague 
Czech Republic 

Ms. Bohdana Stoklasová 
Director of Library Collections and Services 
The National Library of the Czech Republic
Czech Republic

As you can see, the final decision didn't depend on Prague Administration...


----------



## Nuks (Jun 24, 2006)

I usually like organic designs, but not this one. the way the top slopes, the window looks like a toenail on your big toe.. in fact out of all the designs listed, the winning one is the submission I like the least.. there's a few really beautiful ones there.

Who knows, I need to see some more of it in relation to other buildings etc.

EDIT: Actually, I think I like it... it's different and daring.. and growing on me..


----------



## Black Cat (Oct 12, 2002)

I kind of like this green blob, but it does grow on you. Am I correct in understanding that the site does not appear to be in the historic district? At least functionally the stacks are protected in a basement and the reading areas are up high in nice spaces with great views - more than can be said for some recent national library designs.


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Nuks said:


> EDIT: Actually, I think I like it... it's different and daring.. and growing on me..


If something resembling that thing is growing on you, you should see a doctor at once!


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Black Cat said:


> Am I correct in understanding that the site does not appear to be in the historic district?


Yes, it's definitely not in the historic centre. However the Prague Castle is not that far, about 1 km. The site is in huge park and top of the building will be visible from towers in Old Town, e.g. photo below is taken from Old Town city hall, the library is visible on horizon on the right.


----------



## frommadridtothesky (Sep 16, 2002)

*I mean!!!*

I'ts the Flubber house!!!!


----------



## Herzarsen (May 12, 2005)

I think its amazing structure. Beautiful. Original. Colorful. Its an art work.

With its colors, and happy facade it will fit in Prague perfectly. I also think its state of the art storage system is great too. All will be automated, and your chosen book will arrive to the level you are standing in 3 mins. And because the books are stored underground the building capacity is 1600 people.

The building will be compared to Dancing building with its revolutionary shape when it gets built. Everyone coming to Prague will want to see it! There is nothing like it on earth! Great choice. I love it.

Just imagine if you were walking in Prague in the Letna Park and you saw it standing in front of you. You would be curious as to what it is, you would study its shape, you would want to enter it and see what the building is about. No other building in the group of finalists would evoke same feeling.

I also liked the fourth design, but thats about it. The others are copies of what has been either built or are not original at all.

Thats my opinion. 

And by the way, historically only truely unique and memorable buildings, have evoked this much of discussion and debate.


----------



## Conrad (Dec 28, 2006)

hmm. interesting.. the winning entry is worse than any other of those proposals!


----------



## frommadridtothesky (Sep 16, 2002)

*A joke!!*


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

^^ I see you really like it guys :lol:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Herzarsen said:


> Just imagine if you were walking in Prague in the Letna Park and you saw it standing in front of you. You would be curious as to what it is, you would study its shape, you would want to enter it and see what the building is about. No other building in the group of finalists would evoke same feeling.


In other words, it's like a car wreck.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> it's like a *car wreck*.


Car wreck? Where do you see it? I think the building is overall funny and have some "logic", it's not abstract "art for art's sake" as e.g. this building










Moreover it's quite symbiotic with it's neigbourhood and restaurant "The Eye" on the top with great view of Old Town is interesting idea which I don't see in other projects.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

The Sydney Opera House aroused similar strong emotions.

A few comments from me:


Both designs (The Opera House and your Library) place form before function.

Both shapes are interesting but I'd prefer the Opera House ... anyday.

Libraries are meant to protect books? Presumably some of Kepler's manuscripts are here?

A building like this will certainly leave it's mark on history.

I understand it would look out of place in the middle of Prague, but, if you're going to sacrifice function for form, why put it out in the suburbs? This is a building to be looked at ...
anyway, it's better than the Pompidou Centre in Paris.


----------



## pickling (Jan 14, 2005)

Adiks said:


> It seems like the Central Europe has some kind of serious architectural issue. Look at Warsaw's MOMA. Now this, IMHO, almost the worst project was chosen.Or the model just looks weird hno: Still there is hope for rebellious Warsaw, but Prague seems to like its own art ...


There is no comparison. In Warsaw the project chosen is a piece of world-class architecture; in Prague the project chosen is a piece of infantile garbage


----------



## Herzarsen (May 12, 2005)

Have you even seen the museum of modern art project in Warsaw from Christian Kerez, Architekt ETH/ SIA Szwitzerland?

I agree with you, in my opinion there is definatelly no comparison.  But, no need for calling any project names on my part. World Class architects chose the Prague project to be the winner, from World of submissions of World Class architects. Hmm... What does that say about the project? 

MOMA in Warsaw










Natioanal Library of Czech republic


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Herzarsen said:


> With its colors, and happy facade it will fit in Prague perfectly.


Yes, like a banana in the Statue of Liberty's right hand.


----------



## pickling (Jan 14, 2005)

Herzarsen said:


> no need for calling any project names on my part


sorry:naughty: 
That last rendering of the Prague frivolity (uh-oh, here I go again), which I haven't seen before, looks a little better than the previous ones, but still...
Interesting reflection on what is considered appropriate for Warsaw, and what for Prague. The cold, restrained, dour funcionality of the Muzeum contrasts quite sharply with the giggly, goofy trifle of a Library.
What does that say about that weird little neighbourhood on the fringes of the known world?


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

What's on the site now?


----------



## ce (Dec 18, 2006)

redstone said:


> What's on the site now?


there's only a coach parking space and a tram's terminal stop..


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Locke said:


> Lol, looks like a slice of melted swiss cheese.


:lol:


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Prague is a great city but this building is just wrong.



kokpit said:


> I think the building is overall funny and have some "logic", it's not abstract "art for art's sake" as e.g. this building


^^ But the Walt Disney Concert Hall at least looks good.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Sbz2ifc said:


> Prague is a great city but this building is just wrong.


Don't thing so, see my arguments above. From other projects I saw this one is by far the best.



> But the Walt Disney Concert Hall at least looks good.


Really? From what angle? :scouserd: It's typical deconstructivistic building: no logic, just perplexity and so called "pure art". For me lack of invention, it's passé.

This is the beauty:
Future System - Selfridges, Birmingham








.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

^^ Are you saying that THING (the library) is gonna be the best building in Prague?
(I know... you're saying it's the best project for the library... I personally like project #3 the most, though all of them are rather boring)

Whatever... I guess it's a matter of taste.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

adjunct








.







.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Sbz2ifc said:


> ^^ Are you saying that THING (the library) is gonna be the best building in Prague?
> (I know... you're saying it's the best project for the library)
> 
> Whatever... I guess it's a matter of taste.


Best building? Well, there's no such thing and that's not a goal of this project. 
Goal is to enrich Prague architecture and bring something new, that will reflect current age, not just copy old things.
So it have to be innovative and fit into it's neighbourhood at the same time. This project fulfill these requests very well.


----------



## Melbnovo (Nov 22, 2006)

What a hideous building!!! I think it has tried to be original but has thrown aesthetic out the window. Building number 3 is by far the nicest option, a little safe, but beautiful, which is something I can't say about this one.

Are they keeping that colour scheme??? I hope not because it is vile. Maybe white would make it look bearable.It is WAY too in your face right now.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Melbnovo said:


> What a hideous building!!! I think it has tried to be original but has thrown aesthetic out the window. Building number 3 is by far the nicest option, a little safe, but beautiful, which is something I can't say about this one.
> 
> Are they keeping that colour scheme??? I hope not because it is vile. Maybe white would make it look bearable.It is WAY too in your face right now.


White? No, I like it as it is. Green go together with greenery around, white would look strange, deathly. Green is pleasant, friendly, happy, vivid color!

look









Number 3??? It's so sterile and idle! It lacks for a point.

I like winning project more and more I must say. :yes:


----------



## Melbnovo (Nov 22, 2006)

Each to their own i guess. I think it looks tacky, kitsch and will age very badly. Too gimmicky for my liking. I would not want this in my city, that is for sure.

I think a white exterior and red interior would look better, not the extraterrestial colours on offer here. I think the design would not look so strange if more appropriate colours were to be chosen.

The third option is more classy, would age better and fits its surrounds much more adequately than this.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Without wishing to be too unkind, I made sure to check out the internet for references to this before posting, just in case the whole thing was a joke.

Reminds me a bit of the Einstein Tower - which is white, and looks a lot better.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh, most of you are so retrograde. This library is going to be breakthrough that will open your eyes hopefully. 
Dancing House was only postmodern nonsense of Gehry and Milunič, this Library is truly progressive piece of architecture, 
something that Prague is waiting for. Enough of those boxy, glassy inert rubbish. We want real architecture, 
real beauty, real joy, real humour, real life! 
Let's go for it! 

Maestro himself with his piece of art








:applause: 








.







.







.







.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

He must have been on mushrooms while designing it.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

May be. And his psychedelic frame of mind brought about this architecture of genious. Sometimes that happen.


----------



## Herzarsen (May 12, 2005)

I think most people should realize that what they see is not the actual rendering. Its just a drawing or a model and they never have the detail of the actual building.

The real thing will look amazing. I love the colors. So Prague like, so happy. 

I am only not happy about the fact that it will be built in 2011 and not sooner. The building will only be built along with the tunnels under smichov and underground parking lot of letna plain!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

How can you describe the building as "so Prague"? I don't remember ever seeing any other buildings in those colors in Prague.


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

kokpit said:


> Oh, most of you are so retrograde.


Now, now. Only because we've been KIND to that project calling it hideous and absurd, it doesn't give you reason to call "retrograde" people who still have some sense of taste left. Please respect others' opinion. :nono:


----------



## Herzarsen (May 12, 2005)

Kampflamm said:


> How can you describe the building as "so Prague"? I don't remember ever seeing any other buildings in those colors in Prague.


I am refering to shiny colors. Prague and rest of Czech Republic has its buildings painted in bright colors. People are not afraid to use pink, bright yellow, light blue and even violet on their houses. I like that a lot, its happy, its warm, when you walk around with blue sky or even when its dark, it gives off a nice feeling, rather then having everything a dark red brick, white, or gray cladding and even glass buildings which awoke cold feeling.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry Guys, but I don't like it... hno: 
It looks like some green jelly monster from outer space like the ones you can see in Z category action movies from 70s or 80s...

"Oh shit and its moving towards the city!!!!" :lol:


----------



## Kanio (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice! Will it house Krteček?









I loved him so much


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Peloso said:


> Now, now. Only because we've been KIND to that project calling it hideous and absurd, it doesn't give you reason to call "retrograde" people who still have some sense of taste left. Please respect others' opinion. :nono:


I respect you and you respect me saying my opinion: you are retrograde.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

What the hell does retrograde even mean?


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> What the hell does retrograde even mean?


http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't appreciate your tone, young man.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

I do beg your pardon, Sir


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

kokpit said:


> I respect you and you respect me saying my opinion: you are retrograde.


Kokpit, I didn't ask you your opinion on me, and limit yourself to judging buildings, not people. The vast majority of the forumers here said this project is a monstrosity, but they did not start bashing the minority of people - among which is you - that, on the contrary, appreciate it. Why is that? Because taste is a subjective thing, and there are progressive people around here who know it. And this is a blessing for you since you said things like "it [that *thing*] is architecture of genious" and some could have found that hilarious. But they kept silent.


----------



## john reed (Mar 6, 2007)

*john reed architecture in collaboration with sage and coombe architects*























































I thought you might like to see some images from the 5th place team


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

^^ glass box... as Borat would say: nice.


----------



## Melbnovo (Nov 22, 2006)

That was the 5th placed entry??? It looks divine. A classic. I still can't believe that the psychedelic amoeba won.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

I'll prefer the glass box. It's calm and easy on the eyes and mind.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Glass box yes but not on that place. And not this glass box, some better one.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

3rd place, HŠH architects, Czechia








.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.









I have to say the winning project is by far the best, Kaplický rules!


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Peloso said:


> Kokpit, I didn't ask you your opinion on me, and limit yourself to judging buildings, not people.


Is it banned to judge majority taste/poor taste or what? This is just normal, majority of people usually don't appreciate brilliant progressive ideas, I only commented on that.


----------



## Nuks (Jun 24, 2006)

The glass box is externally nice, but inside feels too... sterile.. almost surgical.

The silver (computer) mouse looks incredible though! That was one of my three favourites.


----------

